# Ulnar nerve decompression and pronator release median nerve at the elbow



## Mary Baierl (Mar 25, 2013)

A similar question was posted in 2007 and never answered. I hope there is a guru out there who can help today. 

DXs, cubital tunnel syndrome and pronator syndrome. ICD9 codes 354.2 and 354.1??

Procedure: ulnar nerve neuroplasty 64718 
pronator release with median nerve released in the proximal forearm 64722??

Thank you
Mary


----------

